# Yuxin club/cult



## I'm A Cuber (May 27, 2020)

So, there wasn’t one for Yuxin.
Reasons you should join the yuxin club/cult:
1: The little magic series is the best budget series, as they have all wca events except clock, and are really good cubes.
2: They were the first ones with a good 7x7, the Hayes7
3: They have a really good squan (@Sub1Hour, join us)
4: Most importantly of all, jperm thinks they have the best budget magnetic cube, the Kylin V2m
5: Actually, this is the most important. We have all of the digital cookies, cakes, cookie cakes, brownies, Cinnabon, cupcakes, and a free 0CC bottle of DNF-37

Qualifications: Have at least two yuxin cubes or one little magic
Pm me a picture of your cubes in a checkerboard pattern for nxn’s, and solved for all the others
YOU CAN ALSO BE A PART OF THE OTHER CULTS, WE AREN’T JERKS LIKE YJ AND MOYU.


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 27, 2020)

DO NOT LISTEN TO HIM HE IS A FOOL!! COME JOIN THE MGC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 27, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> DO NOT LISTEN TO HIM HE IS A FOOL!! COME JOIN THE MGC!!!!!!!!!


THE MGC HAS NO 4x4, 7x7, SKEWB, PYRAMINX, OR SQUAN!!!!!!! THEY ARE CLEARLY WORSE!!!!!!


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 27, 2020)

THEY HAVE BETTER QUALITY CUBES!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY CANT MAKE EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 27, 2020)

*THEY MAKE PANDAS, TIGERS, AND PENGUINS!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU CAN'T ARGUE WITH THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 27, 2020)

Yay, another club to join


----------



## brododragon (May 27, 2020)

I am a duel culter now.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I am a duel culter now.


I’m still in more tho lol
I’m in MGC, MoYu, Qiyi, Yuxin, and Dayan
Also WRM gang if that counts


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 27, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> So, there wasn’t one for Yuxin.
> Reasons you should join the yuxin club/cult:
> 1: The little magic series is the best budget series, as they have all wca events except clock, and are really good cubes.
> 2: They were the first ones with a good 7x7, the Hayes7
> ...


1. That is false, its the Yu v2 line, especially since they figured out how to put magnets in their full 2-7 line
2. The hays7 was only the best for a month, then the spark kicked it into the dumpster. Also, the magnet strength on the hays is beyond frustrating for me and many other cubers
3: Its good, but now the volt v2 is out and better without modding, it also does not take rough turning well so I switched. Maybe if they make a huanglong square-1 that is better then the YLM (Unlike the 5x5) I would consider using it.
4: Jperm is not the best person to consult on 3x3 hardware since he said he hated the WRm after he switched from it. He also thinks that PVC coating is the best thing since magnets.
5: But will you provide the glory of a win during the cult-off?


DONT BE A DOUBLE AGENT BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT ALLOWED IN THE CULT-OFF


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 27, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> 1. That is false, its the Yu v2 line, especially since they figured out how to put magnets in their full 2-7 line
> 2. The hays7 was only the best for a month, then the spark kicked it into the dumpster. Also, the magnet strength on the hays is beyond frustrating for me and many other cubers
> 3: Its good, but now the volt v2 is out and better without modding, it also does not take rough turning well so I switched. Maybe if they make a huanglong square-1 that is better then the YLM (Unlike the 5x5) I would consider using it.
> 4: Jperm is not the best person to consult on 3x3 hardware since he said he hated the WRm after he switched from it. He also thinks that PVC coating is the best thing since magnets.
> ...


1: The little magic has all of its cubes magnetic except for the 3x3, and 3x3s are easy to magnetize. Also, they have no skewb or squan. Also also, that’s YJ, not the MGC.
2: The MGC has nothing better
3: See number 2
4: I am extremely offended by that statement
5: No, but how many of your MGC’ers actually are using MGCs for 4x4 or squan or skewb or 7x7 our Pyra?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 27, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> 1: The little magic has all of its cubes magnetic except for the 3x3, and 3x3s are easy to magnetize. Also, they have no skewb or squan. Also also, that’s YJ, not the MGC.
> 2: The MGC has nothing better
> 3: See number 2
> 4: I am extremely offended by that statement
> 5: No, but how many of your MGC’ers actually are using MGCs for 4x4 or squan or skewb or 7x7 our Pyra?


1. Skewb is a joke so there is no YJ Skewb and the squan market is already cornered by the volt
2. The YuFu would like some words with you, not only is it better than the YLM 7x7 and quite possibly the hays, its also cheaper then both by 10 and 49 dollars respectively. 
3. See number 1
4. Good, I think that Jperm makes decent content but I dont think he deserves the subscriber count he has
5. Dumb statement. You don't have to use exclusively 1 brand of puzzles to be considered a fan. I use 2 YJ Cubes (Hopefully 4 when the 4 and 7 come out) in my main lineup and I'm very hopeful that number grows.

May I also mention that the MGC is a YJ based organization, not just the MGC line.



I'm A Cuber said:


> THE MGC HAS NO 4x4, 7x7, SKEWB, PYRAMINX, OR SQUAN!!!!!!! THEY ARE CLEARLY WORSE!!!!!!



Also, this post here is ignorant since the MGC Line has only recently been expanding and I'm sure that all of these will come to existence, not to mention that YJ as a company has been making these cubes since they were first introduced, in fact, YJ was one of the first companies to come out with a 7x7 after V-Cube made theirs. It sure took yuxin a long time to get these produced (specifically square-1, pyra, and skewb)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I am a duel culter now.


FYI brodo, you can't be part of more than one cult if one of the cults is an official CU cult.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

If you want to be an official club that can take part in cult comps, you have to apply to the CU on the cubing clubs thread


----------



## tx789 (May 27, 2020)

The Hays 7 wasn't the first good 7x7 the v-cube 7 was the standard of cubes has just improved a lot.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 28, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> THE MGC HAS NO 4x4, 7x7, SKEWB, PYRAMINX, OR SQUAN!!!!!!! THEY ARE CLEARLY WORSE!!!!!!


 yusu, mgc 4x4, yufu, yulong pyra: exist


----------



## CodingCuber (May 28, 2020)

literally the only good yuxin thing i have is a timer


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> literally the only good yuxin thing i have is a timer


even that's not as good as a stackmat.


----------



## White KB (May 28, 2020)

Pure coincidence but I ended up with the YuXin Little Magic 3x3 _AND_ Megaminx.
Or I'm just an ordinary time traveller and predicted this thread...
I won't tell you about its untimely demise... BWAHAHA you can't fact-check the future...
(My apologies if my random ramblings get the best of me.)


----------



## White KB (May 28, 2020)

In any case, I hope this thread doesn't have an untimely demise because I'm joining the YuXin cult with only 2 YUXIN CUBES!
(Out of 36 in my current collection)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 28, 2020)

White KB said:


> In any case, I hope this thread doesn't have an untimely demise because I'm joining the YuXin cult with only 2 YUXIN CUBES!
> (Out of 36 in my current collection)


LOL your name is ACTUALLY KB


----------



## CodingCuber (May 28, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> even that's not as good as a stackmat.


Actually, it's pretty much the same it just doesn't come with an epic looking bag.


----------



## veryawesome (May 28, 2020)

Still waiting for a better budget cube than yuxin little magic


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Actually, it's pretty much the same it just doesn't come with an epic looking bag.


Exactly, it's not as good as a stackmat.


----------



## brododragon (May 28, 2020)

I love dnf-37!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I love dnf-37!


DNF?


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> DNF?


Haven't you heard of it?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 28, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> Haven't you heard of it?


I I know what a DNF is, he said dnf-37 instead of DNM-37


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I I know what a DNF is, he said dnf-37 instead of DNM-37


that's what I was saying, haven't you heard of dnf-37?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 28, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> that's what I was saying, haven't you heard of dnf-37?


No


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> No


Its the best lube around.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 28, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> Its the best lube around.


Does it make you DNF


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 28, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Actually, it's pretty much the same it just doesn't come with an epic looking bag.


The only reason I bought the speedstacks bag was because it made the mat and timer less expensive. It doesn’t come with the bag


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 28, 2020)

veryawesome said:


> Still waiting for a better budget cube than yuxin little magic











QiYi MS 3x3


The QiYi MS 3x3 is a magnetic 3x3 speed cube built for performance and economy. Part of QiYi’s new economy “MS” line, this 3x3 features a clean, crispy feel that provides a super precise solving experience. The MS 3x3 is undoubtedly one of the best economy cubes ever produced, and has even...




www.thecubicle.com












YJ YuLong V2 M 3x3


One of the best budget cubes on the market, the YJ YuLong V2 M is a magnetic 3x3 speed cube with an impressive combination of features. Medium magnets housed in slots and a modern design give this cube a great, premium feel similar to more expensive speed cubes. Comes with: YJ YuLong V2 M YJ...




www.thecubicle.com












QiYi Thunderclap V3 M 3x3


The Thunderclap V3 M is the latest 3x3 speed cube released by QiYi. This budget friendly cube features a host of upgrades including all primary plastic internals, a capped design to avoid seams, an updated anti-pop mechanism, tracks on the pieces to reduce friction, and slots to assure correct...




www.thecubicle.com












MFJS MeiLong 3C 3x3


The MFJS MeiLong 3C, a 3x3 speed cube, is an updated version of the MeiLong 3x3 that features a frosted exterior and a stabler design with indents for smoother turning. This speed cube is growing fast in popularity as one of the best budget oriented 3x3s. Comes with: MFJS MeiLong 3C 3x3 MFJS...




www.thecubicle.com












MFJS MF3RS3 3x3


The MoFang JiaoShi MF3RS3 is for those looking for a competitive yet budget friendly 3x3. Coming in at only $9.99, this puzzle’s performance matches those of puzzles well above that price. The differences from the MF3RS2 are more rounded off corners, a revamped mechanism with new anchor/torpedo...




www.thecubicle.com





No need to wait any longer, my friend.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 28, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> The only reason I bought the speedstacks bag was because it made the mat and timer less expensive. It doesn’t come with the bag


it does in australia. At dailypuzzles and speedcube it comes with a bag


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 29, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> QiYi MS 3x3
> 
> 
> The QiYi MS 3x3 is a magnetic 3x3 speed cube built for performance and economy. Part of QiYi’s new economy “MS” line, this 3x3 features a clean, crispy feel that provides a super precise solving experience. The MS 3x3 is undoubtedly one of the best economy cubes ever produced, and has even...
> ...


----------



## Ayce (May 29, 2020)

DNM-38?


----------



## brododragon (May 29, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I I know what a DNF is, he said dnf-37 instead of DNM-37


Look at the tags.


Sub1Hour said:


> QiYi MS 3x3
> 
> 
> The QiYi MS 3x3 is a magnetic 3x3 speed cube built for performance and economy. Part of QiYi’s new economy “MS” line, this 3x3 features a clean, crispy feel that provides a super precise solving experience. The MS 3x3 is undoubtedly one of the best economy cubes ever produced, and has even...
> ...


Wuwei?

@I'm A Cuber do you want to merge with the MGC cult?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 29, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Wuwei?


Wuwei is over 10 dollars so I did not include it, but if you are willing to spend an extra 5 bucks the wuwei is tied for the best cube for 15 bucks or under with the RS3M


----------



## cringeycuber101 (May 29, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> So, there wasn’t one for Yuxin.
> Reasons you should join the yuxin club/cult:
> 1: The little magic series is the best budget series, as they have all wca events except clock, and are really good cubes.
> 2: They were the first ones with a good 7x7, the Hayes7
> ...


Alright buddy. Just cuz jperm says something is good, doesn't mean that it is good. That's just his opinion. Also, none of their cubes are considered best on the market. the hays 7 is old and the spark is better, and the volt v2m is better than the square 1. Also I am not part of any stupid club, but still yj has better cubes for better prices. so Yeah.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 29, 2020)

cringeycuber101 said:


> but still yj has better cubes for better prices. so Yeah.


Yj might be better, but the MGC is not.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 29, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Yj might be better, but the MGC is not.


That is a flaw in reasoning. We represent all that YJ stands for. Ergo we are as good if not better than YJ


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 29, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Yj might be better, but the MGC is not.


The question confuses me. MGC _IS_ YJ, no buts about it.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 29, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> The question confuses me. MGC _IS_ YJ, no buts about it.


The MGC line of cubes is different from the company yj. The MGC line of cubes does not include the Yu line of cubes, therefore saying the MGC is better than yuxin because they have the Yu line is not a valid argument


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 29, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> The MGC line of cubes is different from the company yj.


No, it's not. That's like saying that the little magic series is not yuxin. or the GTS line is not moyu. Or the MS line is not qiyi. Or the Monster Go line is not gan. I could go on and on but I won't.



I'm A Cuber said:


> saying the MGC is better than yuxin because they have the Yu line is not a valid argument


Just looking at a few posts from @NevEr_QeyX would show that MGC is actually an acronym.

*_______________M* ans
waiting for the m*G*c 7x7
____________fan *C *lub 

I would also like to mention that literally scrolling up to the top of this page, not even having to go onto a different one, you can see a post from my boy about this matter



NevEr_QeyX said:


> *We represent all that YJ stands for.*


You seriously think that we are disconnected from everything except for a single cube line that inspired our namesake?


----------



## Ayce (May 30, 2020)

Yuxin doesn't have any members in the discord.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 30, 2020)

Ayce said:


> Yuxin doesn't have any members in the discord.


I’m on it


----------



## White KB (Jun 2, 2020)

@NevEr_QeyX Yes it's true


----------



## brododragon (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> *_______________M* ans
> waiting for the m*G*c 7x7
> ____________fan *C *lub


Thanks for this gold.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> MGC is actually an acronym.
> 
> *_______________M* ans
> waiting for the m*G*c 7x7
> ____________fan *C *lub


Wow, and a recursive one at that. O_O


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Wow, and a recursive one at that. O_O





brododragon said:


> Thanks for this gold.



Don't credit me for this one. Although I am one of the co-founders of the MGC it was @NevEr_QeyX who came up with this perfect acronym. May the MGC Illuminate your path!


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 2, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Thanks for this gold.





Etotheipi said:


> Wow, and a recursive one at that. O_O





Sub1Hour said:


> No, it's not. That's like saying that the little magic series is not yuxin. or the GTS line is not moyu. Or the MS line is not qiyi. Or the Monster Go line is not gan. I could go on and on but I won't.
> 
> 
> Just looking at a few posts from @NevEr_QeyX would show that MGC is actually an acronym.
> ...



It was just a prank bro


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> It was just a prank bro


_"If everything is a prank than is anything a prank?" -_ Albert Einstein


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> _"If everything is a prank than is anything a prank?" -_ Albert Einstein


_"It's only a prank until I say it is" _-Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Chinmay47 (Jun 4, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Yay, another club to join
> View attachment 12377


Is the middle one the Kylin V2 M? I love it!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 4, 2020)

Chinmay47 said:


> Is the middle one the Kylin V2 M? I love it!


yup


----------

